# Mozart - KV 345 - Incidental music for "Thamos, König in Ägypten"



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

When I listen to incidental music I always think that I'd like to watch the drama at least once to listen to the music in it's proper context (like film music: you should watch the film at least once, and then you can listen and enjoy the music alone).
Like in the case of Egmont (Beethoven), I have not found the drama, but only the music alone. I'd like to post the drama here, but I'll have to post the suite without images.

How do you rate it?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I first heard the incidental music about 18 years ago, in Peter Sellars's production of Zaide -- he somehow extended the evening by including this music in the opera. I remember thinking that I enjoyed Thamos at least as much as Zaide in fact. In truth I've not listened to either since, and I've never heard the whole drama. But I can imagine what you say is absolutely true, I also have enjoyed the Egmont drama.

(Quite scary to think it was so long ago that I heard Zaide. I don't know quite how to handle that thought, it feels like last week . . . . .)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I find it dramatic @7:03




and @15:32


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Like most Mozart this is _*excellent *_music indeed but rarely played or recorded. There is a new(er) period performance recording from rthe past decade but I still carry water from *Bernhard Klee*'s vintage recording. 

The music from King Thamos is a hidden gem from Mozart to go with this* ballet music from Idomeneo *from David Zinman and the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Voted good, I have it in the Philips box.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I feel like this music is a gem that is buried under a mountain of diamonds that is the body of work that Mozart left us. I’m sure that I have heard it before, but listening to it now it sounds new to my ears. It is very good music, but with so much excellent Mozart to choose from, I probably won’t come back to it any time soon.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

To me this piece is excellent, in my view the closest Mozart ever came of composing a vocal symphony, and since I am an admirer of the composer of Salzburg and love that subcategory of classical music, by definition I quite enjoy this work. It's my opinion that Mozart is one the most gifted composers of vocal music ever, and that he mastered choral music very early on in his career, so not coincidentally my favorite movements of this piece are the three vocal ones. An 8.0 out of 10 in terms of how much I like it.


----------

